# Today's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Pic Heavy!!!!!

I did ribs,beef rib-lets fatties, chicken, pork loins, and Conecuh sausage today. Most of the cook was for someone else. Did a little for us though.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

What is the bacon covering?


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> What is the bacon covering?


 
That made my mouth water & my stomach bulge just looking at them.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I Take it the fatties are the bacon wrapped. Sure look good


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep.Fatties I do, are wrapped in bacon.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man!!!! Looks like a feast!!!! Love anything with the woven bacon, makes it look purty!!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like on the single dogs or Conecuh sausage links u wrapped them with bacon, how many slices of bacon did u use? :whistling: :whistling: and how did u do it, sure looks good? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Guessing this was all done in a smoker, correct?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

U know too much of this stuff will or can KILL u, you should share some of it with us so u can living longer and do more cooking like this, one of the better ways to go, but not the best way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> Looks like on the single dogs or Conecuh sausage links u wrapped them with bacon, how many slices of bacon did u use? :whistling: :whistling: and how did u do it, sure looks good? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Guessing this was all done in a smoker, correct?





bobinbusan said:


> U know too much of this stuff will or can KILL u, you should share some of it with us so u can living longer and do more cooking like this, one of the better ways to go, but not the best way to go.:thumbsup:


 
:thumbup:

I don't wrap the Conecuh. But I have a fattie tutorial here. There are lots of ways to do fatties, but this is how I do them.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/fatties-123768/


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

All down the hatch or do you have any left overs, sure looks like some bacon wraps on them DOGS, guess my eyes are getting bad :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> All down the hatch or do you have any left overs, sure looks like some bacon wraps on them DOGS, guess my eyes are getting bad :whistling: :whistling:


Got one small piece of pork loin left. The Conecuh sausage has no bacon wrap but is a natural casing sausage, that tightens up when cooked. That makes it look wrapped in the pic I guess. Most of what was smoked was for other folks. One rack and the pork loins were for us.


----------

